# Lopi Patriot



## magentaman (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone using this unit? I have been offered on for free. It was built in 2005, and was placed in storage in 2009. I would imagine it would save me considerable wood over my old Earth Stove. I am a little nervous about a change as I would have to replace all the pipe. 6" flue on the Patriot and 8" on my Earth Stove. Just want to make sure it is worth it.


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 6, 2011)

Judging by the firebox size of 1.6, the Patriot looks like it was replaced at some point by the Republic 1250.

Is this what it looks like?


----------



## magentaman (Nov 6, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> Is this what it looks like?



Yes!


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 6, 2011)

How big of an area are you trying to heat?


----------



## magentaman (Nov 6, 2011)

About 1100 Sq feet.


----------



## Treacherous (Nov 6, 2011)

IMO unless you are ultra insulated this stove may be too small for your needs.


----------



## magentaman (Nov 6, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> IMO unless you are ultra insulated this stove may be too small for your needs.



Yeah, in the back of my head I was thinking the same thing. If it were not for the change out of all the pipe I might be willing to try it. Don't really want to throw money away!


----------



## DBoon (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a Lopi Answer, and it is the same as a Lopi Republic 1250 - the Answer just has some fancier trim. 

Lopi stoves are solid and well-built, and the Answer is no exception. 

It heats my 1250 square foot home in Central New York down to about 20 degrees F.  The stove room will be about 72 degrees, and the rooms farthest away about 64 degrees.  My home is an older home and is retrofitted to very good insulation levels, and has wooden storm windows.  It will keep the house warm, but takes a good day to warm up quickly from a low inside temperature.

If you are looking to augment your heating with this stove, then this is a good choice.  If you are trying to burn 24/7 and not use your other heating system as well, then this may be a little too small, depending on how cold your area is and how well-insulated your house is.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 6, 2011)

I know a close family friend who has a Patriot, & it''s a great little stove! It puts out a lot of heat for such a small unit. If you have the chance to get one for free, take it!


----------



## magentaman (Nov 7, 2011)

I was looking around on craigslist last night. Noticed a local fellow had a Country Stove Winslow PS30 freestanding pellet stove listed. Ended up coming with several sticks of pipe all for $425.00.. Brought it home. Plugged it in on the deck and had flames within minutes. So next project will be the install of the pellet stove where the Earth Stove now lives.


----------



## webby3650 (Nov 7, 2011)

magentaman said:
			
		

> I was looking around on craigslist last night. Noticed a local fellow had a Country Stove Winslow PS30 freestanding pellet stove listed. Ended up coming with several sticks of pipe all for $425.00.. Brought it home. Plugged it in on the deck and had flames within minutes. So next project will be the install of the pellet stove where the Earth Stove now lives.


I'm sorry you gave up on wood. It might have a whole lot more expense and maintenance involved than you did with the wood stove. Good luck.


----------



## magentaman (Nov 7, 2011)

Have not really given up on wood. I heated with Pellets for several years before the economy put the wife & mines life into a tailspin. Pellets are just easier for me.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Nov 7, 2011)

webby3650 said:
			
		

> magentaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed- how could you pass up on such a nice freebie?


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 8, 2011)

Dang, it was FREE?  

A bird in the hand!


----------



## magentaman (Nov 8, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Dang, it was FREE?
> 
> A bird in the hand!



Still mine if I want it. Its at my moms house. She will never use it. So its safe. Just in case I change my mind.


----------

